# Sirius Satellite Radio loss above expectations



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

NEW YORK (Dow Jones/AP) -- Sirius Satellite Radio Inc. reported a larger loss in the second quarter than a year ago. The loss also exceeded analysts' expectations.

In the quarter ended June 30, the New York-based satellite radio broadcaster reported a loss of $136.8 million, or 11 cents a share, on revenue of $13.3 million. In the same period last year, it reported a loss of $111.8 million, or 12 cents a share, on revenue of $2.1 million.

*More*


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

It is pretty scary when you lose 10X+ your sales... Makes you wonder what the long term break even point is.


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

Maybe that is why DISH was able to add them. I listened to XM and Sirius. Honestly, XM is better.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

amit5roy5 said:


> Maybe that is why DISH was able to add them. I listened to XM and Sirius. Honestly, XM is better.


I agree. The biggest selling point for me is Cinemagic on XM. Sound quality isn't an issue since I use it in the car. Never on my home stereo and occasionally on my PC using the XMPCR.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> I agree. The biggest selling point for me is Cinemagic on XM. Sound quality isn't an issue since I use it in the car. Never on my home stereo and occasionally on my PC using the XMPCR.


And I'd say exactly the same thing about First Wave on Sirius. It's the biggest selling point for me and why Sirius is 200 times better than XM. 

Actually I think the main reason Sirius is lagging right now is an installer base that's filled with misinformation.

I recently traded in my car for a new one and have to now get Sirius installed in the new one. In talking with a local installer who works with a local Lexus dealer (not the dealer I bought mine from), which I figured would be the best place to handle it since they're intimately familiar with the model car, I experienced...

1) Repeated attempts to show me an XM Commander kit everytime I asked a salesperson about Sirius. Every salesperson called "satellite radio" XM, without realizing XM is just a service provider, and they're two of them. The head installer knew about it, but...

2) The head installer insisted all the big manufacturers were dropping making Sirius radios (not true; several new ones have recently announced offering Sirius compatible radios). He went on to talk about how one of the Sirius satellites was destroyed at launch and that put them behind (again, not true; and it's actually XM which has two flawed satellites and faces replacing both of them in the next few years).

Where XM has done better is in making smaller radios. In the next 6 months Sirius' generation 2.5 chipset will be in use, which should even the playing field there, offering more compact designs with lower power requirements. On the other hand, there's some benefit to larger radios in usability, especially in a car when they might be mounted a little more out of the way; and Sirius does have a better display system in most of their receivers, offering scrolling of artists and song titles so you can see the whole thing, no matter the display size.

Were it not for Sirius, XM likely would still have commercials on many music channels; before XM eliminated commercials, that was a significant difference.

Sometime in the future, probably not for at least 2 to 3 years, all satellite radios will eventually support both services. This is mandated by the FCC license authorizing the broadcast services, and both companies have been working together towards that goal. Unfortunately, the FCC gave no deadline, instead wanting to ensure each provider works out final designs before they combine support into one device. In other words, right now that requirement has no teeth. But it will eventually happen, and then the two services will truly be able to compete on content, not on misinformation from salespeople.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I got in on the "deal" with Scott and should receive my Sirius soon. I hope they stay in business since I took the plunge  We have Radio Stations here but I find my self listening to talk Radio as the local programming "sucks brine water"


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> 1) Repeated attempts to show me an XM Commander kit everytime I asked a salesperson about Sirius. Every salesperson called "satellite radio" XM, without realizing XM is just a service provider, and they're two of them. The head installer knew about it, but...


Doug, Believe it or not, that is a very common theme of quite a few of the satellite radio discussions I have. I mention XM and 99% of the people know what I'm talking about. I bring up Sirius and you have 3 or 4 people who've heard of them, all who pronounce it Cy-rus.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Doug, Believe it or not, that is a very common theme of quite a few of the satellite radio discussions I have. I mention XM and 99% of the people know what I'm talking about. I bring up Sirius and you have 3 or 4 people who've heard of them, all who pronounce it Cy-rus.


At least Circuit City actually had a bunch of Sirius displays and radios on racks everywhere. It's funny seeing blister packs of satellite radios though. It just seems wrong. 

But those things I mentioned were from a high-end custom stereo install shop. Pitiful they know so little, really. If it weren't that I knew they do about 5 to 6 installs a day of various equipment on RX330's I'd run away from them, but the RX330 has so much in the way of wiring for a satellite radio, like 3 different airbag systems hiding in what would be the best wiring path from the antenna, I wanted people who knew the electronics of the car to install it.


----------

